# stinky water



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

my tank stinks when i open the top it smells like sh*t..not old sh*t but that sh*t you take the morning after you drink a 26 of whiskey you know the sh*t that make you sick......now how do you bring home a chick if your tank is stinking up your house......help a brother get some p*ssy
bk


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

try a water change and add some carbon to bring the smell down in the tank....I have a ceiling fan in my room that helps also try to open your windows.....Candle's also help out the smell in yo room ......

Good luck on the poontang


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rock: is the tank cycled
is there excess food on the gravel
when was the last water change


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> try a water change and add some carbon to bring the smell down in the tank....I have a ceiling fan in my room that helps also try to open your windows.....Candle's also help out the smell in yo room ......
> 
> Good luck on the poontang


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

every time i feed feaders it stinks i hate it ! i think wonce i get a power head it will help a little bit but i normally do a water change turn on fan full blast and open a window. u should probably do water changes more often. usually its from rotten food 2


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

thanks guys for the help i did a water change and that helped a bit


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

yea man do water changes like that...o and btw we kno u a virgin so dont pretend u a player


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> yea man do water changes like that...o and btw we kno u a virgin so dont pretend u a player :laugh:


 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------

